# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Sash Window _add-on weights

## Mustela

Looking into the weight box of our box sash window, we found an assortment of nuts & washes attached to the weights. Im assuming that after the previous owner added lead light glass to the windows, that the original weights were no longer heavy enough as the windows have always refused to stay open or closed.
  Question 1: I understand that the weights should be 2lb heavier than each window is this correct?
  Given this and that top & bottom window sections weigh 11lb each, and that each lead weight alone weighs 3 ½ lbs, I estimate I will need an extra  3lb for each weight. 
  Question 2: where can I get the extra 3lb lead add-on (living in Sydney)
  Question 3: anyone successfully used anything else 
  Many Thanks

----------


## barney118

You can try the heritage building place on west botany road its behind the good guys, opposite Bunnings. blink and you miss the driveway.

----------


## Bloss

Have a look here Sash Windows Australia - DIY Guide. I'd help more if I could remember what lbs are . . .  :Smilie:   and this mob sells lead wights (many were cast iron)  Consolidated Alloys :: Window Weights - all over the country. 
My recollection might be wrong as it is a long time ago I had anything to do with them, but the weights counter the loss due to friction in the ropes & pulleys and the windows in their guides so the weights should be a little heavier than the windows as you say - I can't remember by how much. In my young days I recall the window guy use to come around and adjust with different weights according to 'feel'! 
Given the windows are sliding up and down freely and you have the weight box open and accessible then trial and error might be the go - once you get some weights. Recycling yards might have some weights or some windows at a price that would make it cheap enough to remove the weights.

----------

